# Betty Davis Died At 104 Years Despite One Amazing Fact



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2019)

I saw the final chapter of the film "Fued" about the tnagled web between Betty Davis and Joan Crawford and at the end it said in a brief bio. she smoked one hundred cigarettes a day! Living to 104 is amazing even with a double mastectomy and a stroke and a life of boozing. I did a follow up to confirm and it is true. The brand was Vantage. I quit 30 years ago and smoked two packs per day so 100 gigs is 4 1/2 packs per day!! I have never heard of anyone ever smoking that much  less live to be 104!I need to stop worrying about my own self apparently……...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2019)

Bette Davis was 81 when she died.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2019)

except she was 81 not 104.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2019)

Snap Bea....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I saw the final chapter of the film "Fued" about the tnagled web between Betty Davis and Joan Crawford and at the end it said in a brief bio. she smoked one hundred cigarettes a day! Living to 104 is amazing even with a double mastectomy and a stroke and a life of boozing. I did a follow up to confirm and it is true. The brand was Vantage. *I quit 30 years ago and smoked two packs per day so 100 gigs is 4 1/2 packs per day!!* I have never heard of anyone ever smoking that much  less live to be 104!I need to stop worrying about my own self apparently……...


How many cigs woul 5 packs be ??


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 24, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> How many cigs woul 5 packs be ??


100


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 24, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> ...... she smoked one hundred cigarettes a day! _*Living to 104 *_is amazing even with a double mastectomy and a stroke and a life of boozing. _*I did a follow up to confirm and it is true*_. The brand was Vantage. I quit 30 years ago and smoked two packs per day _*so 100 gigs is 4 1/2 packs per day*_!!  ..





Heh, I just realized what the FM in fmdog stands for….fact mock


Sorry, dog, had to get that in there


----------



## Trade (Jan 24, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I saw the final chapter of the film "Fued" about the tnagled web between Betty Davis and Joan Crawford and at the end it said in a brief bio. she smoked one hundred cigarettes a day! Living to 104 is amazing even with a double mastectomy and a stroke and a life of boozing. I did a follow up to confirm and it is true. The brand was Vantage. I quit 30 years ago and smoked two packs per day so 100 gigs is 4 1/2 packs per day!! I have never heard of anyone ever smoking that much  less live to be 104!I need to stop worrying about my own self apparently……...



Both my parents smoked Camel straights. My dad died at 45 and my mom at 53. That's an average of 49 years. I've never smoked. except of course for the second hand stuff I got from them while I was a kid. And I'm 71. That means I've had my 49 years plus 22 of someone elses. Maybe yours. 

:tongue:


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2019)

My father smoked all his life from the age of 9...yep, 9 years old. All his adult life he smoked a pack a day. he lived until he was 82...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2019)

Cigarettes are not the same as years ago!! Today they contain less than 50% of tobacco!!


----------



## Trade (Jan 24, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Cigarettes are not the same as years ago!! Today they contain less than 50% of tobacco!!



Is that a good thing? I've always heard it wasn't some much the tobacco as the other stuff that is in them that would kill you.

Not that I care. The statistical proof that they are bad for you is overwhelming.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> How many cigs woul 5 packs be ??


You misspelled wool.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Trade said:


> Is that a good thing? I've always heard it wasn't some much the tobacco as the other stuff that is in them that would kill you.
> 
> Not that I care. The statistical proof that they are bad for you is overwhelming.



The addiction issue centers around the chemicals that are added to the tobacco designed to hook smokers.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Heh, I just realized what the FM in fmdog stands for….fact mock
> 
> 
> Sorry, dog, had to get that in there


It is obvious you could not resist and there is an obvious reason for it, isn't there?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Bette Davis was 81 when she died.


Who looks like that at 84?! I'll stay with 104.:thumbsup1:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Who looks like that at 84?! I'll stay with 104.:thumbsup1:


84 ??????


----------



## Trade (Jan 24, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Who looks like that at 84?! I'll stay with 104.:thumbsup1:



She was only 37 when that was taken. That's what smoking does to you. 

:tongue:


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 24, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> It is obvious you could not resist and there is an obvious reason for it, isn't there?



Heh, nothing (these days) is obvious to me.

I had this urge to be playful. 
Mostly because you’re a pretty darn good sport.

Other’n that, please divulge yer thoughts as to why.






Oh, and here's some light reading

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bette_Davis


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 24, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> 84 ??????


84-81-89 he is not any of those


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 24, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> 84-81-89 he is not any of those



Y'know, reading your last six or eight posts, I'd say yer high as a kite.

Best give it a rest and start again in the morn


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, reading your last six or eight posts, I'd say yer high as a kite.
> 
> Best give it a rest and start again in the morn


Ditto..
.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 25, 2019)

One summer years ago I was working a factory job.  The guy at the machine next to mine was named Augie.  He was a real little guy with wrinkled, leathery skin, walked with a serious limp, and was older than dirt.

Augie smoked Camels - lots of Camels - but the thing is, he didn't really.  He would light one, set it in the big ashtray on his bench, and ignore it.  It wasn't unusual for him to have two or three going at the same time.  Don't know that I ever saw him pick up a lit cigarette.

  I never counted mind you, but he might easily have gone through 100 cigarettes each day.  In reality, he probably smoked less than one pack.

Funny, I'd forgotten all about old Augie until I read this thread.


----------



## 911 (Jan 25, 2019)

Loved that song by Kim Cranes, “Bette Davis Eyes.”


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 25, 2019)

The good old days...


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 25, 2019)




----------

